# Switch Panel help??



## baptistpreach (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm very interested about some of the cool switch panels I've seen on some of the boats here, but no one I've seen tells where they got their's from or how much they were. So please, tell me where you got yours, if you like it, or any suggestions for where I can get a good one, however, I am CHEAP! I just can't bring myself to spend $60 on one.

Also, I saw one that has a battery meter displayed which was awesome, how could I do that on mine? Could I get a display meter like that cheap?

Could I use the switches from the Wal-Mart auto audio section? I've seen a 3 switch lighted LED one that I thought was nice and good price too. Thanks for the help!


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 27, 2008)

I think yours was the one that got me looking and envying! How does the battery meter work for you? Is it accurate? and do you have to hit the switch to see where it is?

Also, am I misreading or isn't that one $60?


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 27, 2008)

Basspro also has a few. Thats where I got mine with 12v outlet and battery meter. I think it ran me 30 or 35


----------



## Henry Hefner (Dec 27, 2008)

baptistpreach said:


> I'm very interested about some of the cool switch panels I've seen on some of the boats here, but no one I've seen tells where they got their's from or how much they were. So please, tell me where you got yours, if you like it, or any suggestions for where I can get a good one, however, I am CHEAP! I just can't bring myself to spend $60 on one.
> 
> Also, I saw one that has a battery meter displayed which was awesome, how could I do that on mine? Could I get a display meter like that cheap?
> 
> Could I use the switches from the Wal-Mart auto audio section? I've seen a 3 switch lighted LED one that I thought was nice and good price too. Thanks for the help!



Cheap? I prefer to think I'm just being a good steward of what the Lord has entrusted me with! you sound like a man after my own heart, though. If you really want to see a cheap switch panel, check out my boat mod: https://theminnowbucket.weebly.com/ Look about 2/3 of the way down the page. I can't tell you anything about battery meters, though.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 27, 2008)

Very nice job! I might just do something like that!


----------



## fowlmood77 (Dec 28, 2008)

E-bay


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I used these, and made a panel for them out of some diamond plate. 
https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Contura Panel Switches/Single Pole Single Throw/with Red Lens/

Any good quality toggle switch, into a panel made of aluminum or plexiglass will work just dandy. Most these days use spade terminals, so allow those into your wiring.


----------



## Big Buck (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought mine at Bass Pro and I think that I paid like 25.00 or 30.00 for it. It has three lighted rocker switches, two battery meters and a cigarette lighter/12 volt plug.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea, I really like that one you've got, I found it at bass pro.com, I'm probably gonna get it. Did you get yours online?


----------



## Ouachita (Dec 31, 2008)

If you want cheap here is what did for mine. It is a electrical junction box from Lowes with a 3 way switch for the lights and toggle switches for bilge and interior lights.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ouachita said:


> If you want cheap here is what did for mine. It is a electrical junction box from Lowes with a 3 way switch for the lights and toggle switches for bilge and interior lights.



Thats a great idea! =D>


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 31, 2008)

Ouachita said:


> If you want cheap here is what did for mine. It is a electrical junction box from Lowes with a 3 way switch for the lights and toggle switches for bilge and interior lights.



How much is that?


----------



## Ouachita (Dec 31, 2008)

The box was around $4. The whole thing with switches was probably $15.


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 6, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Hey I have one in my boat that has the battery meter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that waterproof? Boater's world has it for $30. is it hard to install too?


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you have a picture of your wiring? I am just trying to figure out the 12V wiring.


----------

